# jeff lazerface



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what ever happened to jeff the broom spear man he was all over the forum then i just never see posts from him anymore,does anybody know why he stopped posting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:iono:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Saw him posting over on the rebal forum maby it suits his needs more. Or possibly he is out slinging now its summer instead of trolling the forums.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

He said he was leaving after his set to with end of the world prepper he was really upset by all accounts ! :-( 
Glad I know where to find him now though ,thanks BC


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Anybody got his email address?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I was wondering, too. Miss the dude. He was great fun on here


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

He's on Facebook under the same name. Look through his posts featuring videos. They take you to his FB page.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

He had a tantrum and left, claiming he was being censored because he was heavily criticized for joking about shooting a deer a few times.

He is a little unstable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

el
[lahy-buhl] Show IPA noun, verb, li·beled, li·bel·ing or ( especially British ) li·belled,li·bel·ling.

noun
1.
Law.
a.
defamation by written or printed words, pictures, or in any form other than by spoken words orgestures.

b.
the act or crime of publishing it.

c.
a formal written declaration or statement, as one containing the allegations of a plaintiff or thegrounds of a charge.

2.
anything that is defamatory or that maliciously or damagingly misrepresents.

verb (used with object)
3.
to publish a libel against.

4.
to misrepresent


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I pointed him to the rebel forum and he opined that in real life he would punch me in the face as a way of thanks. Once there he very quickly made an a$$ of himself by insulting a senior member and posting a .. vlog(?) video blog that made E.O.W.P Seem like quite the stable young man. He shot himself in the nipple with an empty pouch to prove that his bandset wouldn't hurt anything. Yeeeaaahh... Ookay. But in all fairness, the boy could make some good lookin' sticks for sure.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff seemed like a top guy ! Huh closed doors n all that !!


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

His wife told him to quit the forums.

He mentioned he has obsessive-compulsive disorder but he's way more troubled than that.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

libel said:


> His wife told him to quit the forums.
> 
> He mentioned he has obsessive-compulsive disorder but he's way more troubled than that.


Serious! :blink: feel bad for the guy! I never saw anything that would indicate he was troubled ... well why would we were all sat half way round the world from each other.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like crazy . . .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, he's not a bad dude. I had a 2 hour Skype video chat with him once. But there's some issues there, and it's probably best to leave it at that. We're all obsessive around here.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it like this scenario ?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't want to b the one to preach, but mental illness is, something not to mess around with. Even though I don't believe OCD is real. If he has issues, no one should really be judging him, since he isn't even here anymore to explain himself, he was a good guy. Everyone has their own issues, heck I can write a book about mine. I could go on and on, about it, but I don't want to start any arguments. Since arguing over the Internet, anyone can do it, I don't have anything bad towards him. I do understand that this forum is a close knit family. But no one is perfect. Theys all I have to say. It might have been rambling but, take my words as they r, and do what u want with them
Ryan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well said Ryan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i didn't know about all that just wondered where he went :blink:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I didn't know it was loaded!" anic:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i thought he fit right in with this forum crowd. we are all a bit crazy one way or another. the only way i can see anyone having an issue with him is if you are a very serious person with no sense of humor. i for one, hope that he does come back someday.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Me too. He was pretty cool -- and even when he was at his worst he was funny as heII! :lol:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> I don't want to b the one to preach, but mental illness is, something not to mess around with. Even though I don't believe OCD is real. If he has issues, no one should really be judging him, since he isn't even here anymore to explain himself, he was a good guy. Everyone has their own issues, heck I can write a book about mine. I could go on and on, about it, but I don't want to start any arguments. Since arguing over the Internet, anyone can do it, I don't have anything bad towards him. I do understand that this forum is a close knit family. But no one is perfect. Theys all I have to say. It might have been rambling but, take my words as they r, and do what u want with them
> Ryan


My sentiments exactly, Ryan. I certainly wasn't meaning to insult anyone about him. Again, I've chatted with him since and will continue to do so and my intention wasn't to ridicule or insult the man in his absence. I'm sure he'll be back at some point and he can reply to this very thread when he does - he'll probably laugh.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to b the one to preach, but mental illness is, something not to mess around with. Even though I don't believe OCD is real. If he has issues, no one should really be judging him, since he isn't even here anymore to explain himself, he was a good guy. Everyone has their own issues, heck I can write a book about mine. I could go on and on, about it, but I don't want to start any arguments. Since arguing over the Internet, anyone can do it, I don't have anything bad towards him. I do understand that this forum is a close knit family. But no one is perfect. Theys all I have to say. It might have been rambling but, take my words as they r, and do what u want with them
> ...


 I do know what u mean, my post wasn't towards any individual. I just wanted to make a point, and I stand by it. I don't condone what he did, being the animal person I am, I do wildlife rehabilitation on my own time, I work with animals. I like to hunt. But everyone has their own situation, and whatever tickles their fancy. In my area I have about 1000 deer living in my development, I feed the deer. They tend to get aggressive over food, and they will charge my dog. I have had to shoot at them with my slingshot unfortunately to stop them. It works for me. It's like alittle sting, but they get my point, I know people wont like what I just posted. But I have to do that, to keep order, in my yard, cuz I don't need my dog or the deer getting hurt. As well as I mentioned before, I have mental illness, I have help, and meds, it's not really something I like to joke around with, maybe I just read some of the posts wrong, it wouldn't have been the 1st time I did that. I just needed to make it known


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

He made a lot of cool slingshots for sure!

From the book: 'Dipa Ma - The life and legacy of a Buddhist Master'

All emotion is from thinking -

Despite severe emotional difficulties, a Vietnamese monk, Venerable Khippa-Panno, was able to attain insight with Dipa Ma's encouragement. In 1969, he had gone on a retreat during which, for five days, he was unable to stop laughing and crying. His teacher, deciding Khippa-Panno had gone mad, told him to stop the retreat and return home. When Dipa Ma heard this, she invited Khippa-Panno to practice with her.

*For a whole month, I practiced at her house. She advised me, "You will overcome this difficulty. If everything is noted, all your emotional difficulties will disappear. When you feel happy, don't get involved with the happiness. And when you feel sad, don't get involved with it. Whatever comes, don't worry. Just be aware of it."

On a later retreat, when I felt the craziness come, I remembered her words. I had so much difficulty with the emotions that I wanted to leave the retreat, but I remembered her faith in me, and her saying, "Your practice is good. Just note everything, and you will overcome the difficulty." With this knowledge of her confidence in me, my concentration got deeper.

Soon I came to see that all emotion was from thinking, nothing more. I found that once I knew how to observe the thoughts that led to the emotions, I could overcome them. And then I came to see that all thoughts were from the past or the future, so I started to live only in the present, and I developed more and more mindfulness... I had no thoughts for a period of time, just mindfulness, and then all my emotional difficulties passed away. Just like that! And then I had an experience. I wasn't sure what it was. It was only a moment, and there wasn't anyone to confirm it at the time. My emotional problems have never returned.

Later, in 1984, when I saw Dipa Ma in America, she took me aside and asked about my meditation. When I told her, she told me that I had completed the first stage [of enlightenment]. She told me like a mother would tell a child.

- Venerable Khippa-Panno


----------

